# The UberX Ping claimed 5x Surge, but Uber claims the Surge never happened.



## Pumpatude (Dec 13, 2015)

So I was driving in Glendale (west suburb of Phoenix) I got a 5x surge ping from a location 11.5 miles way (at least 20 minute drive). I was about to have the happiest ride of my life. I quickly accepted the ping and headed there as fast as I could. I arrive, picked up the rider and took them 11.9 miles (another 25 minutes) to their destination. The fare came back at $15.76 and I only got $11.82. No Surge. I would have never driven that far for no surge. I emailed Uber Support. They claim there was never a surge and I wouldn't rely on the surge map. I told them I responded to the 5x ping. I got no response.

I got screwed...

Any advice on what to do.. I saw the Ping.. It was a 5x surge. Why would I make that up?


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

If you saw the surge on the map, it doesn't mean that all levels of service have a surge in that area or even have the same surge amount.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber lied to you and ripped you off. Welcome to Uber.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Always check the waybill. If it doesn't have an expected surge then cancel.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Pumpatude said:


> So I was driving in Glendale (west suburb of Phoenix) I got a 5x surge ping from a location 11.5 miles way (at least 20 minute drive). I was about to have the happiest ride of my life. I quickly accepted the ping and headed there as fast as I could. I arrive, picked up the rider and took them 11.9 miles (another 25 minutes) to their destination. The fare came back at $15.76 and I only got $11.82. No Surge. I would have never driven that far for no surge. I emailed Uber Support. They claim there was never a surge and I wouldn't rely on the surge map. I told them I responded to the 5x ping. I got no response.
> 
> I got screwed...
> 
> Any advice on what to do.. I saw the Ping.. It was a 5x surge. Why would I make that up?


When you emailed uber did they remind you tipping is included in the fare lmfao


----------



## Pumpatude (Dec 13, 2015)

cheerose said:


> If you saw the surge on the map, it doesn't mean that all levels of service have a surge in that area or even have the same surge amount.


Cheerose, I didn't see the multiplier on the map. The ping showed 5x. I got zero..


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Pumpatude said:


> Cheerose, I didn't see the multiplier on the map. The ping showed 5x. I got zero..


The 5X could have been the riders rating???


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

if you believe in miracles you should also believe in anti-miracles.

this was one those anti ones


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Many here reported the same issue. I'd suggest you find a way to screenshot every surge ping or trip info showing the multiplier going forward since there seem to be a lot of glitches lately.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Happened to me twice, lesson learn from it is to take a photo of the surge pricing after you drop off the pax.

Uber CS are clueless hacks that only know to type the word "sorry".


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> When you emailed uber did they remind you tipping is included in the fare lmfao


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

You need to check the pax app to see if there is a real surge.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

This practice has saved me numerous times.
I ALWAYS have on the ready a separate camera set to Macro and all other adjustments pre set. Getting a ping like that you should first go to the top right hand corner and tap that icon (looks like a garbage can). It will bring up the rider's info including, level of service; uber x and on the same line the surge amount. Take that picture, try to include the time at the very top. After rating the rider, take a pic of the gross fare, then sign off, and take a pic of the earnings on that trip including the breakdown.
NOW you've got everything you need if they change anything. It may sound cumbersome written out like this, but I assure you it's done in under a minute.
I have caught them out & out lying on many occasions.
GOOD LUCK to all and to TO ALL good luck!

P.S. - I am convinced that the riders' app updates before the drivers. More investigation is needed.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> This practice has saved me numerous times.
> I ALWAYS have on the ready a separate camera set to Macro and all other adjustments pre set. Getting a ping like that you should first go to the top right hand corner and tap that icon (looks like a garbage can). It will bring up the rider's info including, level of service; uber x and on the same line the surge amount. Take that picture, try to include the time at the very top. After rating the rider, take a pic of the gross fare, then sign off, and take a pic of the earnings on that trip including the breakdown.
> NOW you've got everything you need if they change anything. It may sound cumbersome written out like this, but I assure you it's done in under a minute.
> I have caught them out & out lying on many occasions.
> ...


I ALWAYS do this on surge rides. Had to correct a CSR and show them screen shot. They said "sorry' and blamed it on a technical issue and engineers are working on it LOL! then adjusted the fare


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> I ALWAYS do this on surge rides. Had to correct a CSR and show them screen shot. They said "sorry' and blamed it on a technical issue and engineers are working on it LOL! then adjusted the fare


There is a delay with what the driver sees and what the rider gets. Remember many riders have their phone set to notify me when the surge is over. Often they ping you at regular price and even worse the next rider pays surge. There is a program or surge app out there that all drivers should use that shows surge in real time . I often study an area and can predict surge coming a few mins before. Sorry u got messed around.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Happened to me twice, lesson learn from it is to take a photo of the surge pricing after you drop off the pax.
> 
> Uber CS are clueless hacks that only know to type the word "sorry".


After? No. Take a pic of the ping before you accept if it's safe to do so or what I do. Accept and then recheck to see if it "took".

I don't even get the trip info after the trip for ages these days and besidrs, isn't it a bit late then if it's NOT saying surge?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

SCREEN SHOT. I always screen shot a long ride with a surge. I also make sure it's a surge ride I agree to. for instance if a surge has started in my area I usually won't take aNY thing lower than a 2xs unless it's a random surge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> This practice has saved me numerous times.
> I ALWAYS have on the ready a separate camera set to Macro and all other adjustments pre set. Getting a ping like that you should first go to the top right hand corner and tap that icon (looks like a garbage can). It will bring up the rider's info including, level of service; uber x and on the same line the surge amount. Take that picture, try to include the time at the very top. After rating the rider, take a pic of the gross fare, then sign off, and take a pic of the earnings on that trip including the breakdown.
> NOW you've got everything you need if they change anything. It may sound cumbersome written out like this, but I assure you it's done in under a minute.
> I have caught them out & out lying on many occasions.
> ...


What is this separate camera thing? I just do screenshots.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

I saw surges going wild early Wednesday morning (about 2:00am EST) so set out to grab me some. Here are some of the screen shots I took over the next few hours:


uberparadise said:


> There is a program or surge app out there that all drivers should use that shows surge in real time .


Anymore info on this "program"?


----------

